# Sinus Funktion in ST



## Commander_Titte (29 Januar 2009)

Hi!

Nutze in meinen Programm folgende Funktion:

Dreieck1.D1alpha    := ASIN(Dreieck1.D1a / Dreieck1.D1c); 
Werte zur berechnung:
Dreieck1.D1alpha := ASIN(35/96,57);
Ergebnis:
Dreieck1.D1alpha := 0,3709

Alle Variablen sind vom Typ LREAL

Aber der errechnete Wert ist falsch! Es sollte 21,25° dabei herauskommen.
Wenn zum Beispiel den Sinus von 90° berechnen will, bekomme ich einen Wert um 0,89 herraus. Der sollte eigentlich 1 sein.

Hat dafür jemand eine Erklärung?


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Januar 2009)

ich denke, dein Fehler ist, das du die Winkel im Grad-Maß angibst. Versuch sie mal im Rad(ianten)-Mass zu übergeben ... 360° entsprechen 2 * Pi

Gruß
LL


----------



## Commander_Titte (29 Januar 2009)

Alles Klar! Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn!

Dreieck1.D1alpha    := RAD_TO_DEG( (ASIN (Dreieck1.D1a / Dreieck1.D1c)));


Danke Schön!


----------

